# Loomis CA UKC multi events. Confo, RO, OB, WP, TR..



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

CALIFORNIA
CENTRAL VALLEY RAT TERRIER CLUB
LOOMIS (O) CONF JS OB RO TR
(Held in conjunction with Silver State APBT Club)
*TEMPORARY LISTINGS AVAILABLE
TERRIER RACES PRE-ENTRY ONLY
TRIAL LIMITS AS FOLLOWS: OBED 30 / RALLY 60
Offered at all events: (NOTE: Certain additional breed(s) will not be offered at specific shows and these are noted below) JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN NORTH HERD (except BSD) TERR COMP
Apr 28; S1 Tracey Kallas CONF (except AE TFT); Arthur Bell OBED RO; Dan Barros (Raymond Draper backup) TFLAT TSTEEP Entries 7:30-8:30 am Show 9 am OBED Trial 10 am RO Trial to follow OBED TR after S1 NLC: Sub Novice, Graduate Novice, Graduate Open, Team, Total Dog (TD also held in conjunction with Silver State APBT Club)
Apr 28; S2 Richard Klatt CONF Entries 7:30-8:30 am Show 9:30 am NLC: Total Dog (TD also held in conjunction with Silver State APBT Club)
Apr 29; S1 Jeanne Heger CONF; Arthur Bell OBED RO Entries 7:30-8:30 am Show 9 am OBED Trial 10 am RO Trial to follow OBED NLC: Sub Novice, Graduate Novice, Graduate Open, Team, Total Dog (TD also held in conjunction with Silver State APBT Club)
Apr 29; S2 Daryl Turner CONF (except AE APBT TFT) Entries 7:30-8:30 am Show 9:30 am NLC: Total Dog (TD also held in conjunction with Silver State APBT Club)
ENTRY FEES
Conformation: DOS $25; JS $15; PE $20 received by April 21, 2012
Obed/Rally: DOS $25, $20 2nd entry same dog/same trial; NLC $20; PE $20, $15 2nd entry same dog/same trial received by April 21, 2012
Thomas's Oakleaf Ranch, 7547 Rasmussen Road 95650 (916) 812-2380; From Highway 80 east, take Penryn Rd exit. Right onto Penryn Road, turn left onto King. Turn right onto Val Verde. Go 0.7 miles. Turn left onto Rasmussen; 1st driveway on left.
Chairperson: Cindy Sanders (209) 914-5000 [email protected]
Event Secretary: JoAnn Draper, 2532 Strivens, Modesto CA 95350 (209) 846-2201 [email protected]

Weight Pull
CALIFORNIA
SILVER STATE APBT CLUB
LOOMIS (O) WPULL
(Held in conjunction with Central Valley Rat Terrier Club)
*TEMPORARY LISTINGS AVAILABLE
Apr 28; Jason Crociani (Nancy Best backup) Entries 12-12:30 pm Weigh in 12-12:45 pm Pull 1 pm NLC: Total Dog (held in conjunction with Central Valley Rat Terrier Club)
Apr 29; Nancy Best (Jason Crociani backup) Entries 12-12:30 pm Weigh in 12-12:45 pm Pull 1 pm NLC: Total Dog (held in conjunction with Central Valley Rat Terrier Club)
DOS $25; PE $20 received by April 21, 2012
Thomas's Oakleaf Ranch, 7547 Rasmussen Road 95650 (916) 812-2380; From Highway 80 east, take Penryn Rd exit. Right onto Penryn Road, turn left onto King. Turn right onto Val Verde. Go 0.7 miles. Turn left onto Rasmussen; 1st driveway on left.
Chairperson: Vicki Smack (775) 338-7380 [email protected]
Event Secretary: Janice Snyder, 8151 Helens Way, Fallon NV 89406 (775) 721-4230 [email protected]


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

Oh baby, I am so there!!


----------



## Bronson (Nov 3, 2009)

will there be a pitbull conform. at this event? Will there be any other Pitbull events in Northern Cali. this year?


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Odin is not trained for WP or anything for that matter. but i would be interested in checking this out, is there a fee to watch?


----------



## Bronson (Nov 3, 2009)

no fee to watch.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

sweet! ill be there on the 29th then. are non competing dogs welcome? ive never been to anything like this.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Usually most shows have the rule of competition dogs only.


----------



## Bronson (Nov 3, 2009)

Is there going to be pitbulls competing and judged at this event? Other than weight pull, specificly conformation? Do they even have any events in Northern Cali for pitbull conformation? If so, when and where? I checked the UKC Event list and couldn't find anything for No.Cal.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yes this is a UKC show that will have an APBT group for confo ( other than the ones that have excluded APBT) and the other events. ADBA shows should be starting within the nest couple months hopefully. So Cal has alot more going on, Nor Cal has very very limited events.


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

We will be competing in obedience and rally. Think I will try to swing both days


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

ok, sounds like it will be a fun show. ill be there, i just work saturdays.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I may come out. I don't have anything thats competing UKC other than Scorch, but he only needs a couple WP points to earn his UWPCH and since they are not doing WP at this event that kinda leaves us out lol..Hopefully later this year Xena will be ready to compete in Rally and/or OB, but I don't plan on Showing or Pulling very much if at all in the UKC.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Damn! My schedule is during the competition. Blarg


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

i tried reading all that info on top again and im getting confused. when would be a good time to come out on Sunday for the pitbull events? my BF and I want to bring his son, but dont want to keep him out all day.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

If you want to see the Rally and OB after 10 would be the time. I was thinking about taking Scorch out but hes not into the Confo thing lol, so I think we are just gonna save the money and go by swimming pools for the 5 tether spots lmao.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

lol yeah i understand about the money thing. luckily this is just up I80 from me maybe 20 min.


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

Gorgeous venue! Quite the spread, I am super jealous! Martin NQ'ed after a nice Novice run by deciding to lie down on the sit stay (the other dogs broke and ran across the ring, so at least he held it, lol) 
Got a qualifying leg for a dismal performance in Rally. Couldn't figure out why he was so wigged out, until later when it struck me that the ring was fenced with that bright orange temporary caution fencing. I use that stuff behind Hot Wire to warn the dogs the wire is there. No wonder he didn't want to Heel by it, lol. Goof ball thought he might get zapped, lol.
Other than that, fun day!


----------

